# Es ist allgemein sehr wenig los hier, woran kann das liegen?

## Erdie

Hi,

mehr oder weniger regelmäßig schau ich hier rein und was mir dabei auffällt ist doch, dass relativ wenig los ist  in der deutschen Community. Mir scheint, als ob es vor Jahren mehr war. Mögliche Gründe wären:

1. Gentoo ist so  einfach und stabil, dass niemand auf Hilfe angewiesen ist

2. Die Mitglieder der Community sind älter geworden und mehrheitlich damit beschäftigt, ihre Kinder unter Kontrolle zu bringen und haben deshalb auf *bunuthu migriert um den Administrationsaufwand zu veringern.

3. Der potientiell Nachwuchs  ist durch den Gebrauch von Apfeltelefonen und Spielekonsolen derart verblödet, dass das verbleibende Potential nicht mehr für erweitertes UNIX Know How ausreicht.

In den von mir vorgebrachten Vorschlägen steckt trotz Augenzwinkern ein kleiner ernster Kern. Inwieweit das der Fall ist, darf jetzt diskutiert werden  :Razz: 

Frohe Ostern

Erdie

----------

## BlackEye

Ich muss gestehen dass es bei mir ein zeitlicher Aspekt ist. Aber nicht wegen meiner (nicht vorhandenen) Kinder, sondern weil ich einfach immer am arbeiten bin. Hier (an der Arbeit) verbringe ich jede Minute Freizeit (wenn ich sie mir mal gönne - bin halt selbständig) ohne Rechner mit meinem Kaffee (um mal von der Kiste weg zu kommen)  :Smile:  Privat bin ich froh der das Teil ausbleiben kann, oder ich einfach nur Brain-AFK surfen kann.

Ich bin froh dass mein Gentoo mit relativ wenig Administrationsaufwand zurecht kommt, sonst hätte ich in der Tat zu einem anderen Produkt gegriffen. Für meine bei Kunden eingesetzten Server fange ich mittlerweile leider an Gentoo zu meiden. Es muss schnell gehen, funktionieren und mit wenig Problemen und Aufwand aktuell gehalten werden. Leider hat meine Erfahrung hier gezeigt, dass Gentoo alles andere als Straight-Forward in solchen Dingen ist. Fast jedes mal bei einem "emerge -avuDN @system @world" bekomme ich Blocks oder Pakete sie sich plötzlich nicht kompilieren ließen.

Ich bin mit Gentoo "groß" geworden. Oder sagen wir es mal so: Ich habe durch Gentoo mein Wissen in Linux erlangt und es begleitet mich durch alle meine Tätigkeiten in diesem Umfeld. Daher möchte ich meinen Arbeitsplatz auch so lange es nur möglich ist mit diesem System weiter nutzen. Man ist gezwungen sich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen und sein Wissen entweder zu vertiefen, oder zumindest zu festigen. Aber es ist bei mir in der Tat ein zeitliches Problem. Das Problem muss gelöst werden, das nächste liegt schon auf dem Tisch...

Grüße

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> mehr oder weniger regelmäßig schau ich hier rein und was mir dabei auffällt ist doch, dass relativ wenig los ist  in der deutschen Community. Mir scheint, als ob es vor Jahren mehr war. Mögliche Gründe wären:
> 
> 2. Die Mitglieder der Community sind älter geworden und mehrheitlich damit beschäftigt, ihre Kinder unter Kontrolle zu bringen 

 

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Grund. Allerdings ist es auch so, dass immer mehr nebenportale entstanden sind (z.B. gentoofreunde, gentooforum) in denn ebenfalls die Leute posten.

Auch das Arch Forum ist reletiv ruhig. Es hat also nicht nur Gentoo "getroffen". 

Viele Dinge sind mittlerweile leicht geworden, da vieles auch automatisiert funktioniert. Ein Xorg ist m.E. heute für Anfänger leichter einzurichten als früher.

Außerdem ist "früher" ein regelrechter Hype um Gentoo entstanden. Dieser hat mittlerweile nachgelassen. Viele User sind geblieben, viele sind gegangen.

Zu den Apfelfans: http://www.golem.de/news/flashback-trojaner-hat-ueber-eine-halbe-million-macs-unter-kontrolle-1204-90992.html

Ein Zitat aus obrigen Artikel: "Apple hat das Sicherheitsupdate für Java erst vorgestern verteilt. Das Sicherheitsupdate von Apple gibt es zudem nur für Mac OS X 10.6 und 10.7. Ältere Systeme bleiben anfällig. "

Da weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll.

LG

xlayre

----------

## BlackEye

Viel schlimmer find ich die Tatsache wie alle Apple-Jünger nach jedem Hardware-Release nach "Mekka" pilgern um ein neues Gerät zu erstehen  :Smile: 

Aber naja - ich nix Apple-Fan, damit ist mir das Thema generell auch recht schnuppe. Muss jeder selbst wissen wo er sein Geld versenkt  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Viel schlimmer find ich die Tatsache wie alle Apple-Jünger nach jedem Hardware-Release nach "Mekka" pilgern um ein neues Gerät zu erstehen 
> 
> 

 

http://www.golem.de/news/neukauf-erforderlich-mountain-lion-unterstuetzt-zahlreiche-intel-macs-nicht-mehr-1202-89845.html

"Apples neues Betriebssystem OS X 10.8 alias Mountain Lion soll einem Bericht zufolge auf vielen Macs mit Intel-Prozessor nicht lauffähig sein. Grund ist die fehlende Unterstützung von zwei Grafiklösungen"

Das ist aber auch nice  :Smile: 

----------

## Apheus

Nachdem ich hier den Forenaccount hatte, hat es sehr lange gedauert bis ich selbst mal Hilfe brauchte. Vieles findet man mit dem richtigen Such-Fu schon im Internet, vor allem bei der hervorragenden Dokumentation von Gentoo.

Wenn man kein Problem mit Englisch hat: Auf den Mailinglisten ist teilweise erstaunlich viel los, vor allem gentoo-user.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich denke, es liegt daran, dass sich sehr viel beruhigt hat. Als ich mal angefangen habe, war Gentoo irgendwie hip, weil es ja wegen des Compilierens so unglaublich viel schneller sein sollte als andere Distris. Deswegen bin ich auch dabei gelandet.

Übrig geblieben sind die, die verstanden haben, um was es bei Gentoo geht. Und die sind alle inzwischen sehr gut drauf. Konnte wegen Nichtverfügbarkeit des Internets über ein Jahr mein Gentoo nicht updaten. Hatte jetzt drei Fragen und die wurden innerhalb von wenigen Stunden perfekt beantwortet.

Also, warum soll hier was los sein, wenn alle glücklich sind?

----------

## bell

Ich bin seit ~ 10 Jahren bei Gentoo. Aktiv bin ich eher in GentooForum. Den Rückgang an Aktivität konnte ich in allen mir bekannten Gentoo-Foren beobachten. Ich denke die Erklärung 1 ist schon die richtige. Als ich mit Gentoo anfing gab es da viel zum basteln. Ich hatte viel Zeit und das war ok. Gentoo ist in der Zwischenzeit viel solider geworden. Wenn man bei Stable bleibt, so hat man noch sehr selten Probleme. Inzwischen habe ich wenig Zeit und schätze die Stabilität von Gentoo. Der administrative Aufwand beschränkt sich auf "Terminal aufmachen, "su",  "ei<Bild-Hoch>".. In der Bash-Historie ist der Mega-Befehl 

```
eix-sync ; emerge -uvatDNj --keep-going world; emerge -a --depclean; eix-test-obsolete brief
```

Zwischendurch 2x Enter und selten ein Paar Nacharbeiten. Also der tägliche Netto-Administrations-Aufwand meistens unter 1 Minute.

Wenn ich Anfänger in den Foren begrüße, so beobachte ich auch etwas ihre Entwicklung. Entweder gehen die wieder oder die fangen auch an Fragen neuer Anfänger zu beantworten. 

Das liegt in der Natur von Gentoo. Gentoo zieht Anwender an die gern was selbst aufbauen. Aber sobald man sein Gentoo aufgebaut hat wird es langweilig, da kaum noch was zu tun ist. Es ist kein Zufall das in Gentoo-Foren man normalerweise sehr schnell eine Antwort bekommt. Viele Gentooianer schauen aktiv in die Foren und suchen nach neuen Herausforderungen, da das eigene System ja keine mehr bietet  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mir scheint, als ob es vor Jahren mehr war. 

 

Meine Vermutung: "Früher" hat man sich mit der Technik beschäftigt, heutzutage benutzt man sie nur noch. Was dazu führt das die Facebook und Konsorten ausgelastete junge Generation nicht mehr genug begeisterungsfähigen Nachwuchs bereitstellen kann.

----------

## OCmylife

Ich wollte mich auch mal so langsam auf Gentoo einstimmen und habe mich hier mal im Forum umgeschaut. Und mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass manche Themen hier schon arg veraltet sind. Das User-treffen hätte mich beispielsweise interessiert um auch mal mit anderen "Nerds" über ihre Vorlieben bei den Desktop-oberflächen/Programmen usw. zu unterhalten. Nur leider ist das Interesse danach anscheinend nicht mehr sehr groß.

Sicher ist die Zeit bei den älteren Semestern auch ein Punkt. Merke es ja selbst, dass ich gelegentlich aufgrund meiner Kleinen höchstens 2-3 h pro Tag übrig habe. Und wenn dann auch nur abends. Und dann muss man noch aufpassen, das es nicht zu häufig wird, weil es mit der Frau sonst Ärger geben könnte  :Wink: .

Und zu mir:

Der Reiz an Gentoo ist groß. Gerade die Herausforderung, ob ich es überhaupt hinbekomme. Andererseits schreckt es aber ganz schön ab, wenn ich hier schon lese, das ich statt eines einfachen "pacman -Syu" ziemlich viele neue Begriffe kennen lernen muss, nur um das System auf den neusten Stand zu bringen. 

->Ich weiß nicht, ob das auch ein Grund ist, warum die Community hier nicht wächst.

----------

## Erdie

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Viel schlimmer find ich die Tatsache wie alle Apple-Jünger nach jedem Hardware-Release nach "Mekka" pilgern um ein neues Gerät zu erstehen 
> 
> Aber naja - ich nix Apple-Fan, damit ist mir das Thema generell auch recht schnuppe. Muss jeder selbst wissen wo er sein Geld versenkt 

 

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall einen BS Flame lostreten aber bei dem Post kann ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen:

Wenn die Geräte ein eingebautes Verfallsdatum (nicht welchselbarer Lithium Ionen Akku) haben, dass bleibt es einem ja nichts anderes übrig als regelmäßig den großen Hardware Manitu zu rufen  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Mir scheint, als ob es vor Jahren mehr war.  
> 
> Meine Vermutung: "Früher" hat man sich mit der Technik beschäftigt, heutzutage benutzt man sie nur noch. Was dazu führt das die Facebook und Konsorten ausgelastete junge Generation nicht mehr genug begeisterungsfähigen Nachwuchs bereitstellen kann.

 

Ja, das bezieht sich auf die alten User, aber theoretisch müßten ja neue, junge nachkommen, die sich wieder für Technik interessieren, so wie die alten früher ..

----------

## mv

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

> wenn ich hier schon lese, das ich statt eines einfachen "pacman -Syu" ziemlich viele neue Begriffe kennen lernen muss, nur um das System auf den neusten Stand zu bringen.

 

Gerade die Einfachheit der Upgrades hält mich bei Gentoo. Mit pacman kenne ich micht nicht genau aus, aber ich schätze, dass das bestenfalls das Äquivalent eines 

```
emerge -NaDu @world
```

 leistet. Die anderen Befehle sind eher für spezielle Sachen (eix-test-obsolete etwa dient zum Aufräumen der Files, die man irgendwann mal selbst geschrieben hat, um Testing-Pakete zu stabilisieren); so etwas lernt man automatisch kennen, sobald man den Bedarf dafür hat und sich für eine automatische Lösung interessiert.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bei mir läuft alles Rund, die Arbeit in allen anderen Bereichen hat aber auch zugenommen und bekommt seine Zeitfenster.

Viele benutzen vielleicht ein anderes Linux oder mittlerweile ein Apple, aber das halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich. Jeder der die Vielfalt von Linux zu schätzen weiß wird mit Apple nicht glücklich zumal es letztlich die selben Grenzen setzt wie ein Windows System. Abgesehen von Spielen.

Ein anderer Aspekt der meine Nutzung im Forum betrifft: Mit zunehmendem alter und Training wird Englisch immer praktischer und wenn es Probleme gibt sind diese im englischen Unterforum auch schnell gelöst.

Bezüglich der "Neuankömmlinge", denke das ist das selbe Problem wie das mit unserer Rente! :D

P.s: Im Linux-Magazin war jetzt ein Tipp zum Gentoo System mit dem sich die Binärpakte behalten und entsprechend verteilen lassen. Somit habe ich irgendwann vor die Pakte zu bauen, zu signieren und zu verteilen.

----------

## Erdie

Wie alt seid Ihr denn so? Ich bin 46   :Embarassed: 

Jetzt haben wir bei Gentoo auch schon ein Renten - Problem, was ne Schei***.

----------

## OCmylife

20 Jahre hast du bis zu deinem Rentenalter aber auch noch  :Wink:  Bei mir sinds leider noch 40. Und man merkt auch im Overclockersforum, dass das Interesse immer weiter sinkt und dort immer weniger los ist. Wie mein jüngerer Bruder immer sagt: Funktionieren muss es.Er hat keine Lust daran herum zu basteln und zahlt lieber deutlich mehr für seine Apple-sachen statt ein wenig Zeit zu investieren,  um dann zu wissen wie es funktioniert und das Gelernte dann umzusetzen. Ich denke schon, dass es die heutige allgemeine Ansicht ist, was ich schade finde.

----------

## Erdie

 *OCmylife wrote:*   

>  Bei mir sinds leider noch 40 ... 

 

BTW: Man sollte nicht auf die Rente warten, das kann nach hinten losgehen. Falls Du aber 20 Jahre Lebenszeit abzugeben hast, nehm ich sie gern entgegen.

Zur Sache:

Mein Eindruck ist, der allgemeine Trent geht in Richtung geschlossene Systeme ala Apple und Hauptsache funktioniert. Windows geht ja in der gleiche Richtung und unterstützt ARM Geräte nur mit verdongeltem Bootloader. Wer damit auswächst, entwickelt vor vorneherein keinen Enthusiamus sich näher mit der Technik zu beschäftigen. An der Devise "es muß funktionieren" habe ich gar nichts auszusetzen. Richtig Bock auf Frickeln habe ich wenig und wenn, dann ist es Mittel zum Zweck ... aber offen sollte das System bleiben. Aus dem Grund ist meine Handy ein Nokia N900, auch wenn es sich um ein totes Konzept handelt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nein ich meinte nicht das wir auf die Rente zugehen, sondern es immer weniger junge Leute gibt. anteilig ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit kleiner das sich da jemand für Linux oder speziell für Gentoo interessiert.

Zum Thema "Es muss einfach funktionieren". Da finde ich gar nicht Apple als Beispiel zu nennen. Wer Apple kennt weiß das es "nur" bei Apple untereinander funktioniert. Was keine Kunst ist. Linux hat die Nase überall vorne wo es darum geht Brücken zu bauen.

Das Lernen beginnt leider erst an dem Punkt wo der User vor einem Problem steht  von dem er aber auch eine gewisse Vorstellung haben muss wie sich das Lösen lässt (Technisch, nicht durch ein herunter laden und Autopatchen).

Bei jüngeren Menschen gibt es aber definitiv ein Trend (auch weil die Software immer bequemer und Leistungsfähiger wird) sich weniger damit zu beschäftigen und mehr zu "konsumieren". Statt selber etwas zu erschaffen oder ändern.

Werde aber ganz bestimmt niemandem Gentoo propagieren. Denn das hat es einfach nicht nötig, wohl aber wenn mich jemand fragt warum ich das im Speziellen verwende all die Vorteile nahelegen.

----------

## Erdie

Da geb ich Dir Recht. Mit "Rente" meinte ich meinen Vorposter ..

----------

## toralf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mein Eindruck ist, der allgemeine Trent geht in Richtung geschlossene Systeme ala Apple und Hauptsache funktioniert.

 Nun ja, manches wiederholt sich halt doch. Die Generation meines Vaters war stolz darauf, sich einen eigenen MW-Empfänger zu bauen - heutzutage kauft man sich einfach irgendein Radio und schaut auch nicht mehr rein.

Für mich ist das halt die natürliche Fruchtfolge in der Technik.

----------

## mv

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Die Generation meines Vaters war stolz darauf, sich einen eigenen MW-Empfänger zu bauen - heutzutage kauft man sich einfach irgendein Radio und schaut auch nicht mehr rein.

 

Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich: Es gibt einen entscheidenden Unterschied. Mit dem selbstgebastelten Empfänger hatte man nämlich keine Vorteile im Vergleich zu einem gekauften (illegales Abhören von Polizeifunk vielleich ausgenommen, aber zumindest im Westen war das ja wohl nicht die Motivation für das Bauen eines Radios - in der DDR mag das aufgrund des eingeschränkten Empfangs von West-Sendern anders gewesen sein).

Es ist aber ein Riesenunterschied, ob ich mich von einem Monopol-Konzern gängeln lasse, oder ob ich die Freiheit habe, den Computer nach meiner Pfeife tanzen zu lassen...

----------

## Erdie

Naja, sich bevormunden lassen liegt ja voll im Trend   :Mad: 

----------

## Necoro

 *mv wrote:*   

> Es ist aber ein Riesenunterschied, ob ich mich von einem Monopol-Konzern gängeln lasse, oder ob ich die Freiheit habe, den Computer nach meiner Pfeife tanzen zu lassen...

 

Dies setzt aber voraus, dass ich überhaupt merke, dass ich gegängelt werde. Ich glaube nämlich, dass den meisten Usern das in dieser Drastigkeit gar nicht bewusst ist, bzw sie davon ausgehen, dass es "normal" ist.

(Ein bissl ähnlich zu ACTA, VDS, etc. Da viele Leute gar nicht sehen, was diese Konzepte bedeuten, sehen sie natürlich auch keine Einschränkungen sondern nur die offensichtlichen Vorteile.)

----------

## misterjack

bei mir ist die Zeit einfach nicht ausreichend, um hier viel unterwegs zu sein. Ansonsten rennt alles oder hab so spezielle Probleme, auf die meist niemand eine Antwort hat  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## wizzzard

Da schaut man nach langer Zeit nochmal hier in das Forum und findet direkt so einen Thread, irgendwie passend.

Bei mir ist es so, dass mehrere der hier bereits genannten Gründe zusammenkommen. Ich bin im Jahr 2006 von einem Gentoo Laptop auf ein Macbook Pro umgestiegen (Jaja, ich weiß, aber bitte keine weiteren Kommentare dazu   :Rolling Eyes:  ), welches mir bis vor einem Monat treue Dienste geleistet hat. Da aber 2GB Ram einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, musste dann doch mal ein neues her. Tja, Apple zu teuer, Windows .... neeee (wäre für den Job sicherlich besser gewesen), bin ich wieder bei Linux gelandet, zurück zu Gentoo, weil ich das auch weiterhin auf mehreren Servern einsetze und mehr oder weniger weiß, was ich tue.   :Wink: 

Ich denke, dass der größte Grund für die Abnahme der Anzahl neuer Posts in diesem Forum dieses Forum selber ist. Es findet sich einfach sehr viel zu sehr unterschiedlichen Problemen hier. Und selbst wenn man hier nichts findet, es gibt mittlerweile so viele Seiten, auf denen sich Lösungen zu Gentoo-Problemen finden, dass es da seltenst eines neuen Posts bedarf. Und selbst wenn die Problemlösung nicht Gentoo-spezifisch ist, hilft sie einem dennoch in den meisten Fällen weiter. Man kann ein Handbuch irgendwann nicht mehr viel ausführlicher machen, und wenn man das Internet als Gentoo-(Linux-)Handbuch versteht ...

Der nächste Punkt ist für mich dann der, dass man seine Standardsachen unter Gentoo macht, und da bleibt man dabei, da kommt sehr wenig neues hinzu, gerade, wenn man mit dem System hauptsächlich arbeitet und nicht wild durch die Gegend probiert. Insofern ergeben sich hier sehr wenige Fragen, da man die meisten Sachen nach dem x-ten Mal Gentoo installieren einfach kann. Falls Fragen aufkommen, zumindest in meinem Fall, so sind das meistens irgendwelche Programmfehler, die entweder in der nächsten Version behoben sind oder wo man einen Bugreport zu findet (s. das "Handbuch-Argument"), also auch kein Bedarf an neuen Posts.

So viel zu meinen Beweggründen. Wenn ihr dazu eine Umfrage machen würdet, ich würde tippen, dass die meisten aus dem schon in anderen Posts genannten "Handbuch-Grund" nicht mehr allzu viel schreiben.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hi,

ich hab mit Gentoo angefangen weil mir Windows nicht genug konnte.

Dann hab ich mir aber einen Mac gekauft, um alle großen Betriebssysteme abzudecken und bin mit dem eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich hab den jetzt ein Jahr, und von der 7 Stunden Akkulaufzeit ist er auf 6,5 gefallen. (Zum vergleich, beim Acer war der austauschbare Akku nach einem Jahr komplett hinüber)

Mac OS ist ja auch ein UNIX und von dem her gefällt es mir mal wesentlich besser als Windows, weil ich doch einige Sachen auf dem Terminal mache.

Derzeit hab ich Maturastress, aber wenn wieder Zeit ist tu ich mich mit einem Kollegen zusammen und richte Gentoo wieder  auf dem Netbook ein. Dann werden mal so alle Services ausprobiert, wie Mailserver, File-/Druck-Server VPN port-knocking und der ganze Spaß. 

Das wird in den Ferien das reinste Nerd-Netz.

Aber zum produktiven Arbeiten ist einfach der Mac angenehm. (Das konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen bis ich es probiert habe.)

LG Roland

----------

## Gentaner

Hallo,

ich glaube, in dem Forum hier ist wenig los, da nicht sehr viele Leute Gentoo nutzen. Die meisten haben Windows oder Mac. 

Ich finde es jedoch sehr gut, dass man bei euch guten Support bekommt und auch sich gut mit euch unterhalten kann.

Jedenfalls dickes Lob an das Forum! Macht weiter so!

Liebe Grüsse

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Gentaner wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube, in dem Forum hier ist wenig los, da nicht sehr viele Leute Gentoo nutzen. Die meisten haben Windows oder Mac. 
> 
> Ich finde es jedoch sehr gut, dass man bei euch guten Support bekommt und auch sich gut mit euch unterhalten kann.
> ...

 

Es ging nicht um die absolute Beitragszahl pro Tag, sondern um die Veränderung die sich in den letzten Jahren merkbar gemacht hat. Vor 5 Jahren beispielsweise war hier gefühlt 2-3 mal soviel los.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, wie sich die Nutzerzahlen von Gentoo entwickelt haben. Aber ich werte die Tatsache, dass hier weniger los ist als Hinweis darauf, dass es besser funktioniert. Ist ja auch nicht der Sinn von einen Betriebssystem, ein Forum zu fluten.

Gentoo ist halt etwas, wo ich sagen kann, man hat es selbst geschaffen. So wie meine Computer, die ich selber baue und nicht bei Aldi kaufe. Es ist etwas mehr Arbeit, aber dafür ist es genau dass, was ich will. Nicht auszudenken, ich bekäme Unity vorgesetzt.

----------

## rc

Meine 2 cents dazu:

Da die Arbeit immer mehr und die Zeit zum rumspielen an Gentoo immer weniger geworden ist, bin ich gerade ebenfalls dabei, mich zunehmend von Gentoo zu entfernen, bzw. eine wesentlich heterogenere Linux Landschaft zu verwenden.

Etwas Erklärung aus persönlicher Sicht zum sicher subjektiven Hintergrund:

Ich brauche im Moment primär ein System das funktioniert, wenn ich es brauche.

Dazu zählt nicht ein längeres revdep-rebuilden im genau unpassenden Moment, nur weil man das irgendwann mal verträumt hat.

Ebenso, wenn ich arbeiten will/muss, brauche ich meine Pakete zeitnah und nicht nach längerem kompilieren.

Leider musste ich auch feststellen, dass die Personallage bei Gentoo über die Zeit immer kritischer zu werden scheint.

Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es inzwischen doch schon einige Pakete, die keinen Manitainer mehr haben. Und zum ebuild selber schreiben fehlt halt wieder die Zeit.

Auch die dann und wann vorkommenden Änderungen an config Dateien usw. waren irgendwann lästig. Ok, selten genug, aber es läppert sich mit der Zeit.

Weiter, konnte es ja früher schonmal vorkommen, dass man nach einer längeren Zeit ohne Update einige Probleme kriegen konnte und sich erst wieder durch die übliche Foren- usw. Recherche behelfen musste. Auch da ist die Zeit inzwischen zu knapp zu.

Und zum regelmäßigen Updaten via kompilieren fehlte halt einfach die Zeit.

Das sind so grob zusammengefasst die Gründe, warum ich im Moment eher von Gentoo weg tendiere.

Ich hoffe es fühlt sich keiner angegriffen und ich will nun auch keine 100% belegbare Diskussion beginnen, wann denn genau welches der oben genannten Symptome wie, wo aufgetreten ist, da mir (Ihr ahnt es sicher.) leider wieder die Zeit fehlt.   :Confused: 

Nichts desto trotz macht es immer wieder Laune hier reinzugucken und sich die Interessanten Posts und Diskussionen anzuschauen.  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *rc wrote:*   

> Leider musste ich auch feststellen, dass die Personallage bei Gentoo über die Zeit immer kritischer zu werden scheint.

 

Ja, darin sehe ich auch ein echtes Problem: Es besteht die realistische Gefahr, dass Gentoo aus Developer-Mangel stirbt. Noch ist es aber bei weitem nicht so weit.

 *Quote:*   

> Und zum regelmäßigen Updaten via kompilieren fehlte halt einfach die Zeit.

 

Das sollte man regelmäßig machen: Das Argument, dass das Zeit kostet, ist schlichtweg falsch, außer Dein Rechner ist so langsam oder hat so wenig Speicher, dass beim Kompilieren Arbeiten unmöglich ist: Es kostet nämlich nur Rechenzeit, und nur bei ganz seltenen Problemupdates Zeit, die man als Benutzer investieren muss.

Nach wie vor sehe ich den Hauptvorteil von Gentoo darin, dass die Pflege im Vergleich zu anderen Distributionen die wenigste Zeit kostet: Sicher, ab und an kommen solche Problemupdates, aber das kommt aufsummiert nicht annähernd an die Zeit heran, die man bei Major Upgrades anderer Distributionen alle 0,5-2 Jahre (je nach Distribution) investieren muss, wobei man dann auch noch eine ganze Latte Probleme auf einmal an der Backe hat. Und falls man dann irgendwann überraschend dringend ein aktuelles Programm zum Arbeiten braucht (alle Jubeljahre kommt das schon vor), ist man bei anderen Distributionen so richtig aufgeschmissen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Problem mit dem Zeitaufwand zum Kompilieren sehe ich auch nicht. Schaue gerade Barca gegen Chelsea. Und nebenbei läuft das Update. Hält mich doch nicht vom Glotzophonieren ab. Was nutzt du denn stattdessen? Mit Ubuntu und Suse könnte ich mich nie anfreunden, Arch wäre so die einzige Alternative, zur noch Fedora.

----------

## rc

Nunja.. aus meiner Erfahrung raus ist es eben nicht schlichtweg falsch.

Wie gesagt, ich rede hier rein subjektiv darüber, was mich so langsam an Gentoo stört.

Wenn ich z.B. eine Software "auf die Schnelle" ausprobieren will, ist Kompilieren ein riesen, abhängig von der Software, Showstopper.

Wenn ich morgends auf die Arbeit komme, das Update anschmeisse und dabei erstmal gcc und glibc gebaut werden, merke ich das beim arbeiten schon, wenn z.B. meine Unit Tests langsamer ausgeführt werden oder meine Test VMs ewig zum Starten brauchen. Und ja, ich arbeite durchaus regelmässig damit, sodass sich das störend bemerkbar macht.

Nehmen wir weiter mal einen fiktiven ganz normalen Arbeitstag, an dem man morgends ein Update anstösst, dann was anderes macht, und dabei im Laufe des Tages das revdep-rebuild oder in selteneren Fällen den python-updater verschusselt. Dann grüßt einen mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, zwei Tage drauf ein Problem, das darauf zurückzuführen ist.

Und dann wieder lange warten, bis die benötigte Software neu gebaut ist, hält mich einfach von der eigentlichen Arbeit ab.

Im übrigen bin ich im Moment sehr oft mit meinem Laptop/Netbook mobil Unterwegs und da habe ich einfach keine Gelegenheit, groß Updates zu fahren.

Abends wird das Ding dann an den Strom angeschlossen und morgends gehts frisch geladen wieder los.

Und nein, ich will auch nicht über Nacht das Update laufen lassen.

Gründe hierfür: ich habe abends nicht umbedingt Lust, mich nochmal mit Blockern o.ä. zu beschäftigen und morgends auch keine Zeit ein revdep-rebuild oder ein etc-update zu machen.

Weiter, wie gesagt besagte Probleme betreffs sich ändernder Config Dateien, oder wenn man mal länger kein Update gefahren hat.

Das alles läuft bei einer binary Distro wunderbar problemlos. Ich mache ein Update, das sehr flott durchläuft und danach ist mein System in dem selben benutzbaren Zustand wie vorher auch, ohne dass ich irgendwelche revdep-rebuild, python-update oder etc-update Aktionen machen muss.

Auch entfällt etwaiges rumgefrickel an Use Flags, da dort einfach alles was man so brauchen könnte eingebaut ist. Und großartig Nachteile davon hab ich bisher nicht gemerkt.

Z.B. funktionieren auch die ganzen Bash Completion Geschichten "out of the box" ohne, dass ich mich erstmal durch econfig durchhangeln muss.

Insgesamt bin ich im Moment sehr zufrieden.. Zugegeben, das mag sich auch wieder ändern aber bisher konnte ich nur Vorteile feststellen.

Das ist wieder keine vollständige und auch wieder rein subjektive Auflistung der Dinge, die mir spontan einfallen.

Wie gesagt, es ist rein aus meinem, inzwischen sehr vollgepackten, Alltag berichtet.

Andere mögen andere Anforderunen oder neu-Deutsch "Use Cases" haben aber für mich haben sich die Anforderungen tatsächlich der Art entwickelt, wie es nun mal heute ist.

Ich schreibe übrigens von einem Fedora 16 und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit.

Für Test VMs setze ich seit geraumer Zeit Debian ein und bin da auch soweit mit gut gefahren.

----------

## bell

@rc

Portage unterstützt auch PORTAGE_NICENESS und PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND Parameter (man make.conf). Richtig gesetzt hat ein Update die niedrigste Priorität. Mein Laptop ist auch nicht mehr der schnellste. Aber auch mit  MAKEOPTS="-j3" und "emerge --jobs" stört es mich nicht beim Arbeiten. Die VM's zum Beispiel starten genauso schnell wie immer. 

Was den revdep-rebuild angeht, nun Portage-2.2 hat da inzwischen ein sehr gutes Handling, so dass die betroffene Software weiter funktioniert bis "emerge @preserved-rebuild" durch ist. Und "python-updater": das kann man zeitlich einplanen, denn man sieht ja vorher, dass er Python aktualisieren will (emerge -a). Außerdem kommt es vielleicht 1x pro Jahr vor dass man darauf Rücksicht nehmen muss.

Ich langweile mich inzwischen mit Gentoo. Früher gab es immer was am System zu schrauben. Inzwischen läuft es einfach.

Schnell mal was ausprobieren: So habe ich auch früher gehandelt. Gentoo hat mich umerzogen. Bevor ich was ausprobiere, informiere ich mich vorher über die Software und entscheide dann ob ich sie wirklich brauche.

Aber zurück zum Topic:

Ich denke dass es still geworden ist liegt daran dass vieles inzwischen ohne vorher schrauben läuft und wenn man schrauben muss gibt es sehr gute HowTo's. Die Fragestellenden im Forum sind meistens Anfänger die noch nicht die richtigen Begriffe zum Suchen nach der Lösung über die Suchmaschinen kennen. Und die Antwort der Profis im Bereich von teilweise von ein Paar Minuten interpretiere ich als dass sie sich langweilen, denn am eigenen System gibt es nichts mehr zu tun.

----------

## Erdie

Blocker sind  ja inzwischen so gut wie ausgestorben bzw. sie  werden automatisch aufgelöst und lafilefixer braucht man  auch  nicht mehr.  Alles Schritte in positiver Richtung, die der "Abtrünnige" sozusagen verpaßt hat (ist  nicht bös gemeint).

----------

## rc

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> (ist  nicht bös gemeint).

 

Hab ich auch nicht böse aufgefasst.  :Smile: 

Wie gesgt, ich meins auch nicht böse. Hab einfach versucht zu beschreiben, was mir halt dann und wann aufgefallen ist und wesegen ich im Moment grad auf dem neuen Laptop kein Gentoo laufen hab.

Dass ich PORTAGE_NICENESS verbummelt zu haben scheine, kreide ich mir selbst an. Bzw. weiß ich grad garnicht, ob ich das gesetzt hab oder nicht, da ich gerade auf einem längeren Auslandsaufenthalt bin und weder an meinen Heim- noch Arbeitsrechner ran komme.

Das Einzige, was ich euch etwas übel nehme ist, dass ihr mir Gentoo grade wieder richtig schmackhaft macht.   :Very Happy: 

Etwas on-topic: Ja, vielleicht ists hier ja wirklich so ruhig, weil alles prima funktioniert.  :Wink: 

PS: Bei Fedora steht das Update zu Version 17 vor der Tür und laut Wiki schieben die da einiges hin und her. Ich werde berichten, wie es gelaufen ist und ob ich mir die scheinbare Ruhe bei den Updates durch wildes Haareraufen beim großen Versionssprung erkauft hab.  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *rc wrote:*   

> das Update anschmeisse und dabei erstmal gcc und glibc gebaut werden, merke ich das beim arbeiten schon

 

Gerade gcc braucht beim Compilieren viel Speicher. Wenn man <512MB hat, ist das ein echtes Problem, da hilft auch kein "nice". Bei moderneren Rechnern mit mehr Speicher, sollte das aber mit "nice" und "ionice" kein größeres Problem sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Nehmen wir weiter mal einen fiktiven ganz normalen Arbeitstag, an dem man morgends ein Update anstösst, dann was anderes macht

 

Für ein Produktivsystem, das wirklich ständig benutzbar sein soll, ist das auch keine gute Strategie. Da sollte man die Pakete besser erst in einer chroot (oder je nach Geschmack sogar in einer eigenen vm) kompilieren und ev. kurz antesten, zumindest schauen, ob revdep-rebuild o.ä. angesagt ist und erst wenn alles fertig alles ist, entweder "zurückkopieren" oder in der chroot Binärpakete bauen und die dann einspielen: Auf aktuellen Rechnern sollte Plattenplatz für so eine chroot/vm kein Problem sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Im übrigen bin ich im Moment sehr oft mit meinem Laptop/Netbook mobil Unterwegs und da habe ich einfach keine Gelegenheit, groß Updates zu fahren.

 

Das mache ich auch nicht (mein Laptop wäre dafür ohnehin zu schwach auf der Brust, da wird höchstens in Notfällen auf Reisen kompiliert). Aber wenn die Reise nicht gerade viele Monate dauert, kann man ja hinterher updaten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *rc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ebenso, wenn ich arbeiten will/muss, brauche ich meine Pakete zeitnah und nicht nach längerem kompilieren.
> 
> 

 

Also die Kompilierungszeiten sehe ich inzwischen eher gelassen, da sich diese auch aufgrund aktueller Hardware um ein vielfaches verringert haben. Wenn man das System regelmäßig aktuell hält, dauert ein Update bei mir i.d.R. nicht länger als ~ 15-20 Minuten. Selbst dann müssen es auch schon größere Pakete sein...

Neue Programme benötige ich bei meinem System eigentlich auch kaum noch, da mein Bedarf größtenteils abgedeckt ist.

LG

----------

## Knieper

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Blocker sind  ja inzwischen so gut wie ausgestorben bzw. sie  werden automatisch aufgelöst und lafilefixer braucht man  auch  nicht mehr.  Alles Schritte in positiver Richtung, die der "Abtrünnige" sozusagen verpaßt hat (ist  nicht bös gemeint).

 

Wenn ich da an gestern denke... Ocamlgraph baute nicht, weil lablgtk noch gegen libpng1.4 gebaut war. Acid-state (network) ließ sich nicht zum Update überreden, weil angeblich alte mtl/text-Pakete in parsec fehlten, obwohl sie vorhanden waren und parsec neu gebaut wurde. Webkit-1.8 lässt sich nicht bauen ('HTMLMediaElement' is not a member of 'WebCore')...

----------

## schmidicom

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei den anderen ist aber ich habe inzwischen nur noch selten Probleme mit Gentoo die ich nicht selbst mit Google oder logischem Denken lösen könnte. Und die Probleme die ich nicht selbst lösen kann stellen sich meistens auch für die Community als unlösbar heraus, wie beispielsweise das Bluetooth von meinem Acer 5830TG.

Freut euch doch wenn das ewige predigen von "Benutzt doch die SuFu!" oder "RTFM" endlich Wirkung zeigt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Freut euch doch wenn das ewige predigen von "Benutzt doch die SuFu!" oder "RTFM" endlich Wirkung zeigt. 

 

Das zeigt keine Wirkung, die Klientel sieht einfach heute anders aus. Das Durchschnittsalter ist höher, der durchschnittliche Erfahrungsschatz größer und wer heute zu Gentoo kommt, hat einen gewissen Basteltrieb. Den Ruf cool und schnell zu sein hat es lange verloren, zu Recht, und die Deppen fängt Arch ab.

Bis auf webgtk konnte ich gestern alles lösen und der Fehler hat es bis Upstream geschafft:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412221

https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84526

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  und die Deppen fängt Arch ab. 

 

Was macht dich denn da so sicher? Auf welchen Informationen beruht deine These?

----------

## franzf

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> und die Deppen fängt Arch ab.

 

Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein:

Je dümmer, desto Gentoo/Arch.

----------

## bell

Je dUbunter desto $BASHING_HERE  :Wink: 

Mal im Ernst, hört auf mit dieser Schubladenscheiße.

----------

## Knieper

 *xlayre wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*    und die Deppen fängt Arch ab.  
> 
> Was macht dich denn da so sicher? Auf welchen Informationen beruht deine These?

 

Diverse Foren. Von den großen und bekannten Distributionen ist es die am meisten empfohlene für "Fortgeschrittene" aka "mein Ubuntu ist zu Mainstream" und hat damit Gentoo den Rang abgelaufen. Es heißt nicht, dass alle Arch-Nutzer Deppen sind. Aus diesem Umfeld sind sehr nette Projekte entstanden obwohl die Distri nichts taugt.

 *Quote:*   

> Je dümmer, desto Gentoo/Arch.

 

Verständnisprobleme bei Implikationen? Kommt häufig vor.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *xlayre wrote:*    *Knieper wrote:*    und die Deppen fängt Arch ab.  
> 
> Was macht dich denn da so sicher? Auf welchen Informationen beruht deine These? 
> 
> Diverse Foren. Von den großen und bekannten Distributionen ist es die am meisten empfohlene für "Fortgeschrittene" aka "mein Ubuntu ist zu Mainstream" und hat damit Gentoo den Rang abgelaufen. Es heißt nicht, dass alle Arch-Nutzer Deppen sind. Aus diesem Umfeld sind sehr nette Projekte entstanden obwohl die Distri nichts taugt.
> ...

 

Ein paar Forentrolle und Postings von evtl. neuen Linux Usern (jeder hat mal angefangen...auch du) reichen also aus um eine solche Behauptung aufzustellen? Sehr gewagt und weit hergeholt.  :Confused: 

Und wieso taugt die Distri nichts? Es kommt immer auf das jeweilige Bedürfnis des Users, der zu investierenden Zeit und die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen der HW an.

Schubladendenken taugt nichts und bringt nicht wirklich weiter. Das ist allerdings ein generelles Problem in der heutigen Zeit. Darum haben genug Projekte einen Stillstand oder sind ganz verworfen worden.

Es gibt genug Leute, welche Arch und Gentoo parallel einsetzen. Was sind denn solche User ? Weder "Fisch" noch "Fleisch"? Weder Deppen, noch kompetente Linux Nutzer?  :Rolling Eyes: 

LG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich kann nur sagen: Lest das, was Knieper schreibt, denkt euch euren Teil und reagiert nicht drauf. Diesen Fehler habe ich mal gemacht, es bringt nichts.

----------

## Knieper

 *xlayre wrote:*   

> Und wieso taugt die Distri nichts?

 

Hässliche Konfiguration, unflexible Paketverwaltung, keine wirklichen Vorteile gegenüber anderen Distributionen.

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt genug Leute, welche Arch und Gentoo parallel einsetzen. Was sind denn solche User ?

 

Noch jemand mit Implikationsproblemen.

 *Tante Meier wrote:*   

> Lest das, was Knieper schreibt, denkt euch euren Teil und reagiert nicht drauf. Diesen Fehler habe ich mal gemacht, es bringt nichts.

 

Du willst eben nicht dazulernen, daher über die Jahre immer dieselben doofen Fragen und Sprüche.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  Hässliche Konfiguration, unflexible Paketverwaltung, keine wirklichen Vorteile gegenüber anderen Distributionen. 

 

Ist deine bescheidene Meinung   :Wink: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  Noch jemand mit Implikationsproblemen. 

 

Deine Offensive ist nicht immer die beste Verteidigung.  :Wink: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Du willst eben nicht dazulernen, daher über die Jahre immer dieselben doofen Fragen und Sprüche.

 

Gut das wir dich haben!  :Rolling Eyes:  <3

----------

## schmidicom

Nichts für ungut aber ist dieser Flamewar wirklich nötig?

----------

## Erdie

Kinder, das Leben ist zu kurz um es mit Streiten zu verschwenden !

----------

## SkaaliaN

Es streitet niemand. Zumindest ich nicht. 

Ich wollte lediglich rein aus Interesse mal Argumente zum Arch Bashing hören....

Die sollte man i.d.R. haben wenn man andere Leute und eine Distri so abledert.

Vergebens... (wie auch bereits beim KDE/GNOME Bashing).

Anstatt sachliche Argumente zu schreiben und erwachsen über eine Sache zu diskutieren, welche in dem Thread sowieso nichts verloren hat, kommt da leider nichts oder nur irgendwelche Schlachtpostings, welche völlig am Thema vorbeigehen. Schade.

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen: Dies ist im übrigens auch ein Grund wieso viele Leute das Forum meiden. Viele haben keine Lust auf Nerd Flamewars, denen jegliche sachliche Grundlage fehlt. 

LG

----------

## Knieper

 *xlayre wrote:*   

> Vergebens...

 

Du musst Argumente auch akzeptieren. Wo sind bei Arch die USE-Flags, wo sind die vielen Architekturen, wo besteht die Möglichkeit die libc gegen andere auszutauschen, wieso nutzen die hässliche rc-Monster, was ist toll an veralteten Paketen (zB. yesod)? "Rolling Release" und "lightweight" bieten viele andere auch. Ich sehe nichts, was an Gentoo, T2 etc. ran reicht.

 *Quote:*   

> (wie auch bereits beim KDE/GNOME Bashing).

 

Einfach: nicht nutzerfreundlich, fett, lahm, miese Architektur, hässlich, überflüssig.

----------

## misterjack

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Einfach: nicht nutzerfreundlich, fett, lahm, miese Architektur, hässlich, überflüssig.

 

Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache. 0 sachliche Argumente. Eins kannst du nicht: niveauvoll trollen. Lediglich rumfurzen, welches aber andere nicht davon abhält, darauf reinzugehen  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Einfach: nicht nutzerfreundlich, fett, lahm, miese Architektur, hässlich, überflüssig. 
> 
> Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache, Ansichtssache. 0 sachliche Argumente. Eins kannst du nicht: niveauvoll trollen. Lediglich rumfurzen, welches aber andere nicht davon abhält, darauf reinzugehen 

 

1. kann man objektiv messen: schlecht mit Tastatur bedienbar, Fenster müssen im Normalfall per Hand angeordnet werden, Komponenten lassen sich schwer anpassen oder austauschen

2/3. objektiv messbar, bei mir reicht ein Testlauf auf meinem betagten Rechner

4. die Gründe finden sich zuhauf im Netz, den Widerspruch zur Unix-Philosphie und die kranken Protokolle bzw. verkackten und später ausgetauschten Dämonen auch

5. Geschmackssache

6. Tatsache, viele können ohne leben und trotzdem effizienter arbeiten

 *Quote:*   

> Lediglich rumfurzen, welches aber andere nicht davon abhält, darauf reinzugehen

 

Mamimami! Der Onkel hat etwas Böses über meine tolle Klickibunti-Oberfläche gesagt und ich habe keine Argumente!!11elf

Benutzt doch die Scheiße, aber behauptet nicht es wäre toll. Wäre es so toll, hätte Linux weit mehr Nutzer.

----------

## misterjack

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mamimami! Der Onkel hat etwas Böses über meine tolle Klickibunti-Oberfläche gesagt und ich habe keine Argumente!!11elf
> 
> 

 

Getroffene Hunde bellen. Ach und zu deinem betagten Rechner. Nicht alles muss für Uralt-Rechner entwickelt werden, es ist toll, dass es auch Software gibt, die neue Möglichkeiten nutzt. Das ist ein Plus für die Pluralität unter Linux. Aber was erzähl ich Dir das. Für Dich ist eh alles scheiße haha

Btw, für mich ist alles, was ich nicht benutze überflüssig. Daher ist das kein sachliches Argument  :Smile:  Linux ist überflüssig, Mac ist überflüssig. Überhaupt ist alles überflüssig, was nicht direkt der Fortpflanzung und Ernährung dient. Merkste den Fehler?  :Razz: 

----------

## Knieper

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Getroffene Hunde bellen.

 

Lies mal genau. Du reihst Dich hier in die Reihe der Kläffer ein. Ich muss nicht zwanghaft eine Distri oder ein DE verteidigen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach und zu deinem betagten Rechner.

 

Ich benutze ebenso diverse Boliden zu Forschungszwecken, aber auch dort benötige ich sämtliche Ressourcen. Die Laptops die ich nutze sollen eher sparsam sein, also auch kein Pluspunkt für fette DEs.

 *Quote:*   

> dass es auch Software gibt, die neue Möglichkeiten nutzt

 

Welches sinnvolle Bedienkonzept benötigt diese Leistung und ist nicht schon Jahre bis Jahrzehnte alt?

 *Quote:*   

> Merkste den Fehler? 

 

Deinen? Klar. Überflüssig sind Dinge die zu bestehenden Alternativen keine Vorteile bieten. Soetwas wie Krankheiten, Kirchen, DEs und Software von Lennart P..

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich sehe nichts, was an Gentoo, T2 etc. ran reicht. 

 

Es hat niemand was anderes behauptet. 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Getroffene Hunde bellen.

 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Lies mal genau. Du reihst Dich hier in die Reihe der Kläffer ein. Ich muss nicht zwanghaft eine Distri oder ein DE verteidigen.

 

Hast du dich im Thread vertan? Niemand verteidigt hier etwas! Lediglich Argumente wollte ich mal lesen. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ach und zu deinem betagten Rechner.

 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich benutze ebenso diverse Boliden zu Forschungszwecken, aber auch dort benötige ich sämtliche Ressourcen. Die Laptops die ich nutze sollen eher sparsam sein, also auch kein Pluspunkt für fette DEs.

 

Tja..du setzt deine Priotitäten nunmal aufgrund der Bedürfnisse anders. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich..und jetzt?

 *Quote:*   

> dass es auch Software gibt, die neue Möglichkeiten nutzt

 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Welches sinnvolle Bedienkonzept benötigt diese Leistung und ist nicht schon Jahre bis Jahrzehnte alt?

 

Ist es deine Aufgabe zu beurteilen was notwendig ist und was nicht? 

 *Quote:*   

> Merkste den Fehler? 

 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  Deinen? Klar. Überflüssig sind Dinge die zu bestehenden Alternativen keine Vorteile bieten. Soetwas wie Krankheiten, Kirchen, DEs und Software von Lennart P..

 

Nur weil du für dich keine Vorteile siehst, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass andere auch keine sehen.

----------

## Knieper

Nu is zu spät, Freitag ist vorbei.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich teste gerade Arch auf meinem Netbook.

Das ist zwar nicht so schön anpassbar mit useflags, ich brauch wenigstens keine 2 Tage mehr den X-Server und OpenOffice zu kompilieren, weil die Pakete schon vorkonfiguriert sind.

----------

## mv

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ich teste gerade Arch auf meinem Netbook.
> 
> Das ist zwar nicht so schön anpassbar mit useflags, ich brauch wenigstens keine 2 Tage mehr den X-Server und OpenOffice zu kompilieren, weil die Pakete schon vorkonfiguriert sind.

 

Die Frage ist dann, wieso Du dann nicht gleich eine Distribution wie Ubuntu, SuSE, Fedora, oder Debian nimmst, bei denen eigentlich alles out-of-the-box laufen sollte, wenn Du die großen Pluspunkte der Anpassbarkeit und der "echten" Rolling Releases sowieso einbüßt: Ohne diese Pluspunkte ist die Benutzung einer "Bastel"-Distribution doch reiner Masochismus.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Arch hat wenigstens Rolling release, und wenn ichs installiert hab hab ich ein nacktes Linux ohne grafische Oberfläche. Da tu ich dann drauf was ich will.

Bei Ubuntu siehst du nach 17 Minuten Installation Unity und wirfst es wieder runter bevor du weißt wie du was anderes drauf installierst, so gings mir damals.

----------

## py-ro

Dann wäre da noch OpenSuse mit Rolling-Release Zweig.

----------

## mv

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Dann wäre da noch OpenSuse mit Rolling-Release Zweig.

 

Auch Debian hat einen so genannten. Natürlich ist aber keine Binary-Distribution (einschließlich Arch) wirklich "Rolling".

----------

## Klaus09

Hallo, 

dann melde ich mich als dummer arch-user auch mal zu Wort. Mal ehrlich lest euch mal diesen Thread durch -- wundert euch da noch irgendwas? Ich nehme an, daß die meisten, die schon länger Linux/Gentoo benutzen viel mehr Ahnung von Linux haben als ich. Ich jedenfalls finde es zunächst nicht so einfach mich durch die Gentoo-Dokumentationen zu kämpfen und ich denke die Hemmschwelle auf Gentoo umzusteigen ist für viele schon relativ hoch; durch die arch-docs hat man sich da einfach viel schneller gearbeitet. Jetzt will man sich aus Interesse, Neugier, um was zu lernen mit Gentoo beschäftigen und findet diesen Thread vor, in dem jeder der eine andere Distribution benutzt an den Pranger gestellt wird. Ich kann der Firmenpolitik von Microsoft und der von Apple überhaupt nichts positives abgewinnen, da ist es doch positiv, wenn jemand auf Linux umsteigt und ubuntu ist dafür doch kein schlechter Einstieg. Die meisten die ubuntu nutzen hätten wahrscheinlich nach dem Versuch Gentoo zu installieren mit der Erkenntnis das Linux-user alles Freaks sind wieder auf Windows gewechselt. Ich habe auch mit ubuntu und Gnome angefangen, inwischen benutze ich archlinux und XMonad - und könnte mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen ohne tyling-WM zu arbeiten und kann KDE und Gnome auch nix mehr abgewinnen, aber ohne das ubuntu-Projekt hätte ich wahrscheinlich nie Linux ausprobiert. Der nächste Schritt tiefer in die Linux-Welt einzutauchen ist für mich jetzt vielleicht Gentoo und vielleicht werde ich in ein paar Jahren dann auch sagen, daß ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen könnte mit archlinux zu arbeiten; aber ich hoffe ich werde nie so arrogant, deren user mit dem Idioten-Stempel abzustempeln. Ihr müsst schon zugeben, daß das nicht gerade die Hemmschwelle senkt Fragen in eurem Forum zu stellen, die für euch möglicherweise trivial sind... *kopfschüttel*

----------

## Erdie

Hey Klaus,

das kannst du für diesen Thread aber nicht verallgemeinern. Lies nochmal genau und Du wirst feststellen, so schlecht ist es doch nicht. Und mit naiven Fragen habe ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Immer, wenn überhaupt keine Antwort kommt, frage ich mich manchmal, ob meiner Frage zu trivial war  :Wink: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na dann mal von Klaus zu Klaus...

Du hast geschrieben, dass hier jeder, der etwas anderes als Gentoo benutzt runter gemacht wird. Ich denke, dass ist hier nicht die gängige Meinung sondern die, die von genau einer Person vertreten wird. Ich hab ja hier einen Thread über Gnome3 gestartet und das Ergebnis war, dass es doch gut ist, dass du die freie Wahl hast. Sowohl beim UI als auch bei der Distri.

Wenn du einsteigen willst, dann wird dir hier hervorragend geholfen.

----------

## Knieper

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich denke, dass ist hier nicht die gängige Meinung sondern die, die von genau einer Person vertreten wird.

 

Kann Tante Meier auch ein Zitat einer solchen Aussage bringen oder ist es nur mal wieder mangelndes Leseverständnis gepaart mit cerebraler Insuffizienz?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Ich denke, dass ist hier nicht die gängige Meinung sondern die, die von genau einer Person vertreten wird. 
> 
> Kann Tante Meier auch ein Zitat einer solchen Aussage bringen oder ist es nur mal wieder mangelndes Leseverständnis gepaart mit cerebraler Insuffizienz?

 

Da fühlt sich wohl wer angesprochen  :Laughing: 

----------

## Knieper

Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass er mir Worte in den Mund legt...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Hallo!

Also ich kann Klaus da nur zustimmen, die Dokumentation von Gentoo im Vergleich zu den großartigen Arch Linux Wikis sind veraltet und nicht vergleichbar mit denen von Arch. Das macht es Einsteigern schwer sich mit Gentoo auseinanderzusetzen. Natürlich hält das einige Nutzer nicht ab sich die Informationen aus allen möglichen Quellen zu saugen. Deshalb erweckt es den Eindruck Gentoo sei nur was für Linux Nutzer mit Jahre langer Erfahrung(Geeks...). Arch Linux konnte diese Vorurteile einigermaßen beiseite räumen, mit den wirklich großartigen Wikis - habe ich großartig schon erwähnt? - Das einzige was Nutzern noch von Arch abhält ist, dass es nicht wie Ubuntu mit vorgefertigter DE kommt (was sich auch nicht ändern soll, dafür gibt es ja chakra). Meiner Meinug steht Gentoo immer noch auserhalb als profi-distro.

Als ich von Fedora auf Arch umgestieben bin, habe ich mich natürlich auch nach Gentoo umgeschaut und was ich gehäuft gelesen habe war, dass Gentoo die schwierigste aller Distri ist, dass man alles selbst aufwändig und zeitraubend editieren muss und dass das Compilieren ewig dauert =)

Und mal ehrlich die Gentoo Seite http://www.gentoo.de/  ist nicht wirklich übersichtlich wie bei den meisten Distros. Ich habe das Gefühl die sei nur als notwendiges Übel online, weil man eine Webpräsens braucht.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man die Homepage und die Wikis mal überarbeitet. 

Im moment nutze ich Gentoo zwar noch nicht aber in absebarer Zeit werde ich es.

Ich würde gerne meinen Beitrag leisten um zu helfen.

So ich hoffe ich liege da nicht komplet falsch, wenn doch dan lasse ich mich gerne übereden. 

Gruß Beelzebub

----------

## schmidicom

@Beelzebub

Die Wikis zu Gentoo sind so weit ich weiss inoffiziell entstanden und stehen somit nicht unter der Fuchtel der Gentoomachern.

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich kann Klaus da nur zustimmen, die Dokumentation von Gentoo im Vergleich zu den großartigen Arch Linux Wikis sind veraltet und nicht vergleichbar mit denen von Arch. Das macht es Einsteigern schwer sich mit Gentoo auseinanderzusetzen. Natürlich hält das einige Nutzer nicht ab sich die Informationen aus allen möglichen Quellen zu saugen. Deshalb erweckt es den Eindruck Gentoo sei nur was für Linux Nutzer mit Jahre langer Erfahrung(Geeks...). Arch Linux konnte diese Vorurteile einigermaßen beiseite räumen, mit den wirklich großartigen Wikis - habe ich großartig schon erwähnt? - Das einzige was Nutzern noch von Arch abhält ist, dass es nicht wie Ubuntu mit vorgefertigter DE kommt (was sich auch nicht ändern soll, dafür gibt es ja chakra). Meiner Meinug steht Gentoo immer noch auserhalb als profi-distro.
> 
> Als ich von Fedora auf Arch umgestieben bin, habe ich mich natürlich auch nach Gentoo umgeschaut und was ich gehäuft gelesen habe war, dass Gentoo die schwierigste aller Distri ist, dass man alles selbst aufwändig und zeitraubend editieren muss und dass das Compilieren ewig dauert =)
> ...

 

Mal so wegen wiki... es gibt seit ein paar Monaten eine offizielle Wiki unter http://wiki.gentoo.org und jeder Benutzer ist willkommen etwas beizutragen. Alles was dort steht ist aktuell, leider entstand ein kleiner Twist zwischen den Authoren auf der inoffiziellen Wiki und den Authoren/Entwicklern auf der Offiziellen. So weit ich sehen kann ist die inoffizielle bald sowieso ueberholt und obsolete... wobei die offizielle Wiki ist nur Englisch. Es besteht aber die Moeglichkeit Artikel in andere Sprachen zu uebersetzen.

Der Vorgang die offizielle Dokumentation (nicht Wiki) zu aktualisieren ist leider sehr komplex   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apheus

Der Zustand veralteter Dokumentation ist nach meiner Erfahrung erst in den letzten ca. 2 Jahren entstanden, durch Dinge wie die Abschaffung von HAL und die Einführung von OpenRC, oder die bevorstehende Unfähigkeit von udev (>180), mit separaten Partitionen für /usr oder /var klarzukommen.

Da muss nachgebessert werden. Ich habe Arch nie benutzt - wie sieht es denn da mit Stabilität vs. Aktualität aus? Kommen neue Versionen früher rein als bei Gentoo (stable)?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass es bei Arch keine Signaturen geben soll, also keine Prüfung der Software auf Manipulation (Mirror, ISP...). Was ich bei Gentoo mit emerge-webrsync und FEATURES="webrsync-gpg" habe, leider dann auch mit <=1 Tag Verzögerung. Aus prinzipiellen Gründen wäre mir das für mein Hauptsystem schon wichtig.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Signaturen wurden mit pacman 4.0 eingeführt und zur Aktuellität: Arch ist sehr aktuell, sobald was neues da ist, wird es direkt übernommen. Nich wie bei Ubuntu wo es ewig dauert, bis etwas übernommen wird, nur Fedora kommt da nah ran. 

Wie aktuell ist Gentoo eigentlich? Müsste je eigl genauso aktuell sein wie Arch.

3.3.6-1-ARCH

----------

## Apheus

Bei Gentoo gilt die ungeschriebene Regel: 30 Tage ohne bekannte wichtige Bugs, bis etwas von "~" in "stable" rutscht. Sicherheits-Fixes und Fixes für kritische Fehler sind davon natürlich ausgenommen. Ich persönlich finde diese Position auf der Skala "Stabilität" vs. "Aktualität" sehr angenehm, einer der Gründe warum ich bei Gentoo bleibe. Obwohl Gentoo damit schon mal den anderen etwas hinterherhinkt. Einige Programme wir Firefox oder Thunderbird habe ich auf "~".

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich ziehe alle meine Beiträge zurück, die ich zu diesem Thema geschriebenen habe.

Es ist hier so wenig los, weil es keine Moderatoren gibt, die eingreifen.

Es ist hier so wenig los, weil Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen hier der normale Umgangston sind.

Nein, wundert euch nicht, huldigt dem Knieper, aber wundert euch nicht, dass hier nichts los ist.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Vielleicht liegt es an der Forum Farbe!? Lila ist ja nicht gerade beruhigend. Ich würde Blau oder Grau vorschlagen.

Edit:Was das Arch Forum angeht da ist deutlich mehr los.

----------

## mv

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Vielleicht liegt es an der Forum Farbe!? Lila ist ja nicht gerade beruhigend. Ich würde Blau oder Grau vorschlagen.

 

Ich darf mal wieder auf die stylish-Erweiterung von firefox (etwa mit www-plugins/stylish aus dem mv-Overlay global installierbar) und den Dark Gentoo Forums Style verweisen.   :Wink: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Gentoo läuft halt einfach und es gibt selten neues, wo man Hilfe benötigt. Lesend bin ich hier oft unterwegs, aber man muss ja nicht überall seinen Senf dazugeben. Schade dass die Forums-Statistiken hier nicht mehr rausrücken. Wär interessant, wieviel Unique Users pro Woche oder Monat so im dt. Unterforum unterwegs sind.

Was ist mit den nicht offiziellen Gentoo Foren? Ist da auch weniger los als früher?

OT zu Dokumentationsdiskussion:

Ich bin u.a. zu Gentoo gewechselt, weil es damals (2005, 2006) die beste Dokumentation hatte. Egal welches Linux Thema ich googlete, ich landete immer auf Seiten mit aktuellen Anleitungen für Gentoo. Hoffentlich wird das jetzt mit dem offiziellen Wiki wieder besser. 

Außerdem hat es sich m.E. sehr negativ ausgewirkt, dass dieses Forum zwischenzeitlich lange aus dem Google Index verschwunden war. Weniger Antworten für neue Gentoo User, viele sind bei alternativen Foren gelandet etc. pp.

----------

## Erdie

Wenn man nach komplexeren Lösungen für Unix spezifische Probleme sucht, landet man sehr häufig im Gentoo Forum. Das spricht für die Kompetenz der Beteiligten.

----------

## maystorm

Voller Vorfreude habe ich mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder ins Gentoo-Forum eingeloggt.

Nach dem Überfliegen der ersten Threads im deutschen Forum muss ich sagen: ich bin entsetzt. Entsetzt über den rüden Umgangston, der hier herrscht. Ganz gefährlich ist bei einigen Usern die Mischung aus offensichtlicher narzisstischer Persönlichkeitsstörung und durchaus fundierten Linux-Kenntnissen. Dann geht es nämlich ganz schnell gar nicht mehr um die Sache selbst, sondern nur noch darum zu beweisen, dass man selber der Schlaueste, Fähigste, Älteste, Weiseste, Größte, Dickste, Lauteste oder was auch immer ist.

So hatte ich das Gentoo-Forum nicht in Erinnerung. Dies dürfte aber, wie bereits von anderen angemerkt, mit der Grund für das nachlassende Interesse hier sein. Eine Moderation scheint dringend nötig zu sein.

Schade, ich hatte mich eigentlich auf angenehme Lesestunden gefreut, bin aber nun auch wieder weg.  :Sad: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> Voller Vorfreude habe ich mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder ins Gentoo-Forum eingeloggt.
> 
> Nach dem Überfliegen der ersten Threads im deutschen Forum muss ich sagen: ich bin entsetzt. Entsetzt über den rüden Umgangston, der hier herrscht. Ganz gefährlich ist bei einigen Usern die Mischung aus offensichtlicher narzisstischer Persönlichkeitsstörung und durchaus fundierten Linux-Kenntnissen. Dann geht es nämlich ganz schnell gar nicht mehr um die Sache selbst, sondern nur noch darum zu beweisen, dass man selber der Schlaueste, Fähigste, Älteste, Weiseste, Größte, Dickste, Lauteste oder was auch immer ist.
> 
> So hatte ich das Gentoo-Forum nicht in Erinnerung. Dies dürfte aber, wie bereits von anderen angemerkt, mit der Grund für das nachlassende Interesse hier sein. Eine Moderation scheint dringend nötig zu sein.
> ...

 

Dem ist nichts hinzufügen. Full ACK!

----------

## toralf

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> die Mischung aus offensichtlicher narzisstischer Persönlichkeitsstörung und durchaus fundierten Linux-Kenntnissen

 Nun ja, lt. Vorurteilen einiger Zeitgenossen ein typisches Forummitglied eben  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rc

Wie versprochen nun auch meine Erfahrung mit dem Update-Prozess von Fedora 16 nach 17.

Es lief alles bestens und problemlos durch und mein System ist im selben wunderbar funktionsfähigen Zustand wie vorher. Ich musste auch keine größeren, manuellen Klimmzüge bewältigen. Es läuft halt alles (sorry für das buzzword) "out-of-the-box".

----------

## Max Steel

 *rc wrote:*   

> Wie versprochen nun auch meine Erfahrung mit dem Update-Prozess von Fedora 16 nach 17.
> 
> Es lief alles bestens und problemlos durch und mein System ist im selben wunderbar funktionsfähigen Zustand wie vorher. Ich musste auch keine größeren, manuellen Klimmzüge bewältigen. Es läuft halt alles (sorry für das buzzword) "out-of-the-box".

 

Mein glibc Update auf 2.15 und kernel-update auf 3.4 (man vergesse nicht python auf 3.2) lief vor kurzem auch ohne Probleme und Stolpersteine, alles ist funktionsfähig. Sogar der Umzug von kmail (lokale Mails) auf thunderbird (alles auf eigenem IMAP-Server "in-the-cloud") funktionierte.

----------

## innitiative

 *rc wrote:*   

> Wie versprochen nun auch meine Erfahrung mit dem Update-Prozess von Fedora 16 nach 17.
> 
> Es lief alles bestens und problemlos durch und mein System ist im selben wunderbar funktionsfähigen Zustand wie vorher. Ich musste auch keine größeren, manuellen Klimmzüge bewältigen. Es läuft halt alles (sorry für das buzzword) "out-of-the-box".

 

Mal von den Klimmzügen abgesehen die ich mehrmals die Woche mache, muss ich sagen, das sich sehr zufrieden bin. Die Usability stimmt auch.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Nun ja, lt. Vorurteilen einiger Zeitgenossen ein typisches Forummitglied eben 

 

Sehr sehr schade eigentlich. Man sollte meinen, im Laufe der Jahre sollten die Gemüter so abgehangen sein, dass es ruhiger und sachlicher zugeht ...

----------

## EOF

Zurück zum Thema:

Es ist hier so wenig los weil ...

... Linux ja jetzt Android heisst und man damit viel besser spielen kann (,aber auch weniger arbeiten...).

... Wissendurst und Experimentierfreude dank Google hinfällig sind. Was Google nicht weiss, das muss man 

    nicht ergründen. Warum nachdenken, wenn man auch googeln kann?

... ach ... ich weiss auch nicht .

Mir ist es aufgrund meiner Arbeit nicht mehr vergönnt mich viel mit Gentoo zu beschäftigen. Darüberhinaus ist 

mein Freizeitkonto aus anderen Gründen ebenfalls heftig geschrumpft.

In dieser Welt ist keine Zeit mehr für Muße. Wohl dem, der seine Interessen mit dem Beruf in Einklang

bringen kann. Die Wirtschaft ist Kapitalgetrieben und wächst nicht aus den Interessen der einzelnen. 

Der "Normalo" steht unter dem Druck seine Kredite abzahlen zu müssen und stützt damit die herrschende

Klasse. Ein Wunder, dass es noch freie Linux-Entwickler gibt.

Das schöne an Linux ist, dass man alles so einrichten kann, wie man will. Das unschöne daran ist, dass man

dazu für jedes kleine "Subtool" ein eigenes Konfigurationsprotokoll lernen muss, was in kurzer Zeit schon

wieder hinfällig wird, wenn das "Subtool" ersetzt wird. 

Um ein Ziel bei Linux erreichen zu können wünsche ich mir einen möglichst kurzen Weg. Ich interessiere

mich nicht, was meine Grafikkartentreiber im Innersten zusammenhält. Ich möchte nicht durch ein

Updateproblem für Stunden handlungsunfähig sein.

Kein Wunder dass MacOS und Android für viele so attraktiv sind. Wenn ich unter Android nicht ausgespäht würde

und alle meine Linux-Programme nutzen könnte ...

Ich bin noch bei Gentoo, weil es einigermaßen stabil läuft und eines der wenigen freien Systeme ist.

----------

## schmidicom

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Wissendurst und Experimentierfreude dank Google hinfällig sind. Was Google nicht weiss, das muss man nicht ergründen. Warum nachdenken, wenn man auch googeln kann?

 

Google ist nur eine Suchmaschine wodurch man schneller an die gewünschten Informationen kommt, lesen und verstehen muss man danach aber immer noch selber.

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Mir ist es aufgrund meiner Arbeit nicht mehr vergönnt mich viel mit Gentoo zu beschäftigen. Darüberhinaus ist mein Freizeitkonto aus anderen Gründen ebenfalls heftig geschrumpft.
> 
> In dieser Welt ist keine Zeit mehr für Muße. Wohl dem, der seine Interessen mit dem Beruf in Einklang bringen kann. Die Wirtschaft ist Kapitalgetrieben und wächst nicht aus den Interessen der einzelnen. Der "Normalo" steht unter dem Druck seine Kredite abzahlen zu müssen und stützt damit die herrschende Klasse.

 

Da gebe ich dir teilweise Recht aber es gibt auch noch Ausnahmen wenngleich immer weniger.

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Das schöne an Linux ist, dass man alles so einrichten kann, wie man will. Das unschöne daran ist, dass man dazu für jedes kleine "Subtool" ein eigenes Konfigurationsprotokoll lernen muss, was in kurzer Zeit schon wieder hinfällig wird, wenn das "Subtool" ersetzt wird. 
> 
> Um ein Ziel bei Linux erreichen zu können wünsche ich mir einen möglichst kurzen Weg.

 

Vermutlich würde es schon helfen wenn die Programmierer ihren Programmen solche Tools wie das menuconfig vom Kernel oder das alsaconf von ALSA hinzufügen würden. Durch sowas könnte die Konfiguration auch erheblich erleichtert werden.

Nur mal so als Anreiz für die Programmierer.

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Kein Wunder dass MacOS und Android für viele so attraktiv sind.

 

Diese Systeme sind eben so gemacht das sie auch vom klassischen DAU benutzt werden können und es wird immer mehr DAU's geben als Profis.

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Wenn ich unter Android nicht ausgespäht würde und alle meine Linux-Programme nutzen könnte ...

 

Das reine Android ist kein Spion sondern die Zusätze der Gerätehersteller und normale Programme in der GUI von Android zum funktionieren zu bringen dürfte wohl schwer werden ohne vorhandenen X11.Last edited by schmidicom on Sun Jun 17, 2012 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Google ist nur eine Suchmaschine wodurch man schneller an die gewünschten Informationen kommt, lesen und verstehen muss danach aber immer noch selber.

 

Ja, und auch google liefert gefühlt zunehmend weniger brauchbare Ergebnisse zu gentoo-bezogenen Problemen zurück, eben weil in den dazugehörigen Foren relativ wenig los ist.

Ich denke, es liegt schlicht daran, dass der große Hype vorbei ist und viele User weitergezogen sind. Das heisst, die leichten Probleme werden im Forum nicht mehr nachgefragt, woraufhin es weniger Traffic und weniger brauchbare Treffer gibt. Von den verbliebenen Fragen sind viele eher komplizierterer Natur und viele davon finden auch keine bzw. keine adäquate Antwort.

Heutzutage findet das große Spektakel offenbar bei Ubuntu (ubuntuusers.de) statt ...

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heutzutage findet das große Spektakel offenbar bei Ubuntu (ubuntuusers.de) statt ...

 

Und bei Arch. Jedenfalls liefert eine Google Suche zu Linux Problemen regelmäßig brauchbare Treffer im Arch Wiki und Forum.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, Arch hat in der Tat ein erstaunlich gutes und umfassendes Wiki auf die Beine gestellt. Nachdem bei Gentoo jahrelang an der Idee gefeilt wurde, ein offizielles Wiki einzurichten, kam es jetzt letztlich wohl doch etwas zu spät. Schade eigentlich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich glaube, Google wird hier etwas falsch bewertet. Es listet nur Lösungen auf, für schon gelöste Probleme. Wenn also ein Problem erstmalig auftritt, dann hilft dir Google absolut Null. Dann brauchst du erst mal ein Forum. Wenn dann andere das gleiche Problem haben, dann kann dir Google helfen.

Google alleine löst kein Problem.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich finde nicht, dass google falsch bewertet wurde und natürlich hast Du recht. Da Gentoo aber gefühlt deutlich weniger User hat, schreiben deutlich weniger User ihre Probleme ins Forum, woraufhin es weniger Lösungen gibt, woraufhin google weniger zu indizieren hat. 

Und wenn man gegooglete Probleme stattdessen bei Arch aufgetreten und erledigt wurden, dann tauchen stattdessen halt solche Treffer auf.

Wer also wieder mehr Leben und Stimmung im Forum haben möchte, muss neue User hinzuholen und alte User animieren, sich wieder mehr zu beteiligen. Das liegt aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht im Interesse aller ...

----------

## EOF

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   Wissendurst und Experimentierfreude dank Google hinfällig sind. Was Google nicht weiss, das muss man nicht ergründen. Warum nachdenken, wenn man auch googeln kann? 
> 
> Google ist nur eine Suchmaschine wodurch man schneller an die gewünschten Informationen kommt, lesen und verstehen muss man danach aber immer noch selber.
> 
> [...] 

 

Mir ging es hier um die Schulung der Fähigkeiten Probleme selbst lösen zu können. Besitzt man nur begrenzte Information, wie z.B. die Aufgabenstellung eines Problems, welches man lösen will/muss. Kommt man nicht an weitere Informationen, dann muss man sich wohl oder übel selbst mit dem Problem beschäftigen und es womöglich selbst lösen. Das resultiert in mehr Fähigkeit und evtl. weniger Suchanfragen.

Ein eher trauriges Beispiel sind Studenten, welche die Probleme ihrer Übungsblättern durch "Suchanfragen" bei Kommilitonen oder Suchmaschinen lösen und an der Klausur am Semesterende scheitern. Wenn ein Preis winkt, dann nehmen doch viele die vermeintlich Abkürzung.

----------

## schmidicom

@EOF

Ich glaube ich weiss jetzt was du meinst.

Bei diesen Microsoft Zertifikaten die man machen kann soll man angeblich auch hauptsächlich Fehlermeldungen und deren Lösungen auswendig lernen ohne die Ursache für das Problem wirklich erklärt zu bekommen.

Das entspricht doch auch dem was du kritisiert hast oder?

----------

## Erdie

Ich glaube es ist noch nicht zu spät für das Wiki. Die User, die weitergezogen sind, sind nicht diejenigen, die eine Wiki pflegen.

----------

